# alarmed about vaginal pressure in second pregnancy at 15 weeks



## allergybaby (Feb 14, 2002)

Hello All,

So nice to be here and be pregnant! I am experiencing vaginal pressure like the need to push in labor with my second pregnancy. I have mentioned this concern to my midwives and they don't seem to think it is a problem. My cervix is intact and everything else is fine. Has anybody experienced this with their second pregnancy? I find it alarming because I went into preterm labor with my first and am wondering if my body is extremely sensitive and if it is gearing up for labor this early on. I ended up going full term with my first but still there is paranoia on my part! If you have experienced this please tell all!


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

okay, i've got the same feeling but i'm at 24 weeks. i just saw the dr. today due to a bit of spotting and he said i have varicose veins in the vagina (tmi) and that will cause more pressure. not sure if you have them but he said they are more common in subsequent pregnancies and thus the feeling of pressure. they are "fairly" harmless but i was told to lie down with my feet up and hips on a pillow as much as possible. anyway, so maybe that is what you have?


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I had intense pressure that started at 14 weeks during my pregnancy, it was so bad I actually had to pull over several times while driving. I called my OB and she said as long as there was no leaking and no contractions there was no need to worry. She did order a cervical U/S as well, just to make sure I wasn't shortening early, but Molly came by c-section at 37 weeks due to pre-e.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Yep, I'm 23 weeks and I've been feeling this for about a month now. Get on all fours a few times a day and do pelvic tilts. If I remember to do them, I don't get pressure for days! Then there will be the day I'm stuck in the car or running errands for hours and forget to do my tilts and wala...pressure!


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaMommy*
Get on all fours a few times a day and do pelvic tilts. If I remember to do them, I don't get pressure for days! Then there will be the day I'm stuck in the car or running errands for hours and forget to do my tilts and wala...pressure!

thanks i'm going to try this!!!


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

It also might be a weakening in the pelvic floor muscles. Your uterus is getting heavy with all the baby's weight, not to mention the baby-making tissue and fluids. You could have a little of uterine prolapse going on.

I was fairly concerned at about the same time with this pregnancy. I've started doing pelvic floor exercises like crazy and also having lots of sex, and definitely noticed a difference!


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I had this with my second pregnancy. It reminded me of the uncomfortable pressure I get during my period. I was concerned, but everything checked out ok and my midwife suggested kegel exercises. They did seem to help some. I am already starting to experience it again and this time I am only 11 weeks. It does make me a bit nervous. I think I will try the pelvic tilts too.


----------



## Texasgal (May 22, 2013)

Thanks!! Kegels


----------



## Margo B (Oct 4, 2012)

Read this (and all her other information) before doing ANY Kegels - Why kegels are no longer recommended, (http://www.alignedandwell.com/katysays/1234-we-like-our-pelvic-floor/) She has an amazing array of DVDs for all kinds of biomechanical problems, including one called "Down There For Women" which I would highly recommmend if you are having issues reminiscent of prolapse. She is a true scientist, and will rock your world.


----------

